# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Penyakit yang biasa menyerang ikan hias dan cara pengobatannya

## Henie

1.Luka pada tubuh ikan - borok (ulcer)abkan oleh infeksi 
> Penyakit ini biasanya disebabkan oleh perilaku ikan hias itu sendiri,biasanya akibat stress.Misalkan berusaha untuk melompat,atau menabrak ornament kolam/akuarium sehingga menyebabkan luka.Bisa juga akibat lain,misalkan gatal akibat kutu sehingga ikan menggesek-gesekkan badan yang bisa menyebabkan luka.Ada kalanya luka yang sampai mengeluarkan nanah ( lendir berwarna putih susu kekuningan ) tau berlendir lainnya.Disebabkan oleh infeksi yang sistematik yang biasanya juga akan dibarengi dampak penyakit lainnya.
>Pencegahan : hindari penggunaan ornament kolam yang permukaannya kasar/tajam.
Untuk ikan baru sebaiknya disesuaikan dulu kondisi suhu dengan tempat baru dengan cara merendam dalam kantong plastic ke dalam lingkungan baru.
>Pengobatan : perendaman ikan hias dengan menggunakan Gesund BL-250 selama 45-60 menit dalam wadah tersendiri ( sesuai petunjuk kemasan ) ,lakukan setiap hari 1-2 hari atau menurut kenutuhan terutama pada ikan yang lukanya sampai mengeluarkan nanah minimal sampai nanah tidak terlihat.
-Pemeberian Gesund Safe pada wadah karantina sangat dianjurkan,setelah proses pengobatan gunakan Gesund Biotika untuk memulihkan sistem pencernaan.
>Untuk kasus ringan yang belum sampai mengeluarkan nanah pengobatan cukup dengan menggunakan Gesund Blue Magic.
> Catatan : selama proses pengobatan jangan memakai media filter kimia,misalkan carbon,ceramic ring,batu zeolid,dll.Penggunaan filter biologi tidak bermasalah pada pengobatan namun dapat merusak sistem filtrasi biologi.
by : 
pusattoko.com

Layanan kontak kami :
telp : 0341 - 70 234 88, 678 6088 , 2121 123
fax : 0341 - 476174
mobile : 0812 3333 5133 , 0888 33 70 333,085 7908 87033

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Kalo obat untuk KHV ada ngga bu?

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Sori gambarnya ga bisa tampil cuma link saja, untuk sakit spt ikan ini obatnya apa ya bu, makasih

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

*BERBAGAI KUTU, KUTU JARUM,PARASIT LAIN- FISH LICE
**Tanda – tanda* :

Terlihat ada binatang bulat berwarna bening menempel pada badan dan sirip ikan ( kutu )Ada semacam jarum menancap pada sirip atau badan koi ( kutu jarum, anchor worm )Tampak jamur bergerombol menempel pada ikan ( hexamita )
 Ikan biasa nya sering flashing, melompat, atau menggesekkan badannya pada dinding.
*Pengobatan* : *GESUND magic parasite 

For more info :
Alamat dan kantor kita :
Jl.Musi 20 - malang
Kode pos 65123

Layanan kontak kami :
telp :678 6088 , 2121 123
fax : 0341 - 476174
mobile : 0812 3333 5133 , 0888 33 70 333,085 7908 87033

http://www.pusattoko.com/
http://www.pusattoko.com/artikel-kami/
http://www.pusattoko.com/penyakit-ya...obatannya.html



*

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pakarseo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

